# Dealer Crying Abuse...



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I bought an 06 gto 2 months ago. Its spice red w/6 speed. Since day 1, the shifter had some play in it and it wasnt "rock hard solid" like many of my other cars were. Anyway, at about 5k miles, I noticed that it was getting harder for me to shift into 3'rd gear. I thought maybe I just wasnt pressing the clutch in all the way, so no big deal I thought. Well, shortly after that, at about 8k miles, when shifting into 3rd gear, it would grind really bad, and as of last week, 4th gear is doing it too. Now, to be honest, when I first got the car, I would have some fun with it, but no more fun that i've ever had with any other car i've had, and even at that point, I've NEVER had the problems that I'm having with this car, even on a 14 year old car. I went to the dealer, whom I will not name unless I dont get cooperation from, and when I went there, the tires were bald...i mean really bald. Well, the first thing out of his mouth was that the car was abused. That was it, it turned into a screaming match. From the symptoms, I can already guess its synchro's and probably the gear itself now, but I told him that if I sat there and roasted the tires off sitting still in one gear all the time, that isnt going to blow a synchro. I also said that if I wanted to set out to abuse the hell out of the tranny and shift it like there was no tomorrow, I could accomplish that without burning the tires at all. The honest to gods truth is that I ran it hard, but DID NOT abuse the transmission in the process. If they call running the rpms up and shifting when youre reving the rpm's up and in the process spinning the tires from a stop abuse and if they think thats why they're precious little tranny couldnt hold it, then what they built is a piece of trash. Theres no reason, with only 8k miles on a car, a tranny should be grinding gears and blowing synchro's out from just shifting at high rpm's. Not to mention that even if you wanted to shift really quick from gear to gear and bark the tires, you cant do it with these cars anyway because GM uses a dime a dozen shifter for it. And then the dealer tells me that theres no way it can be a defect because the tires are bald. They called GM and said that GM agreed to fix it "this one time". Heres my question. Does the warranty exclude repair if there is abuse? And secondly, does the dealer have to PROVE that it was abuse and not a defect? I even purchased the 100k gm extended warranty, and now I'm thinking that it was a waste of money. For that matter, I'm beginning to think that the original $32k was a waste of money, but thats already in the past. Lets say the rear differential blows or the motor blows, is the dealer or GM going to immidiatley going to get out of the repair by saying it was abused? I mean, its not like this is some 4 banger with 120 horsepower that I'm out beating the hell out of. This is a 6.0 liter V8 400 horsepower. What in gods name do they think people are going to do with this thing. Maybe if GM would start using high quality parts so that when you chirp your tires or occasionaly want to show off, it can take it, not blow out synchros, or rears, etc etc. I honestly thought that when I was in an insane mindset as I was signing myself into 6 years of debt and purchasing an extended warranty that I would have a worry free 100k on my car and not have to worry about fixing anything. I guess I was wrong. I could see if I ran it with no oil, or running it with no antifreeze, or something like that, but just driving it? Come on. And the tires were bald. Does that mean that thats the reason why the tranny is acting up? Trust me, I know how to abuse cars...u joints..rears, engines and trannys alike and thats not what I did with this car. Seems GM wants to sell the car but not service it. I am to the point where I wouldnt even reccomend anyone even BUY a GM car at this point, letalone a performance GM car. So, what should I do in this case? Is it the dealer just being A**holes, or is it really GM? I'm truly lost on what to do here. Its getting fixed at the dealer now, but they said that if they open up the tranny and find something else that GM wont cover it. And I said that since the synchro's are bad and the gears gring, what in hell do they think they were going to find?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

You couldn't pay me enough to read that ****. The good lord has blessed us with pharagraphs, line breaks, and punctuation. Use them.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear your having those issues, at least they agreed to fix your problem.(although reluctantly) Hopefully it will not require too much time, or more problems than what you stated. I have an 06 manual my self, no problems and I have a blast driving this car. You dont have to drive the way you described to enjoy these cars.
So when you get it back, just tone it down a little bit.(Maybe alot) Only you know. :cheers


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

To be honest the reason why he may cry abuse is because of the obvious facts.
1. You've had an 06 for 2 months and the tires are BALD.
2. Driving a 2 month old car very hard may mean you didn't break in engine AND tranny properly.

However you are correct and GM should honor the warranty but you have to be a little easier on your NEW car until it's broken in.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok bro calm down... First of all GM didn't manufacture the tranny, Tremec did, so give them an ear full instead. Second, EIGHT THOUSAND MILES in TWO MONTHS?? Holy hell, I've only hit that mark now after a YEAR. If they determine that you've "raced" the car your warranty is void and it's at their discretion to do so. Read the fine print cause it's in there. After reading your tirade, grammar and punctuation not withstanding, I was asking myself: "How old is this guy and why the hell is he being so irresponsible???" I mean come on man, you said numerous times you've managed to burn off the rear tires in two months, you're obviously powershifting which will kill any trans in no time. There's no warranty on earth that's gonna cover that. The last thing I want to do is have to cut you out of your car because you were showing off!!


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to read that ****. The good lord has blessed us with pharagraphs, line breaks, and punctuation. Use them.


Hummm .... whats a pharagraph....[paragraph]?


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to read that ****. The good lord has blessed us with pharagraphs, line breaks, and punctuation. Use them.


:lol:


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Come on, I agree with him. I didn't by no 30,000 dollar 400 horsepower car so I could sit at the local coffee shop and talk about. Drive it like it's meant to be driven, and If it falls apart get it fixed. Oh, and next time take it to a different dealer.... Or call this number 1-800-222-1020. This is the direct number to GM/Pontiac HQ's. Let them know what the dealer is doing/saying..... Good Luck...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Come on, I agree with him. I didn't by no 30,000 dollar 400 horsepower car so I could sit at the local coffee shop and talk about. Drive it like it's meant to be driven, and If it falls apart get it fixed. Oh, and next time take it to a different dealer.... Or call this number 1-800-222-1020. This is the direct number to GM/Pontiac HQ's. Let them know what the dealer is doing/saying..... Good Luck...


:agree


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

While I agree that a 400HP car should be able to roast the tires, you've brought some of this on yourself. 

First, why are you driving with bald tires? The way it appears you're driving the car, you're fortunate you haven't been pulled over, and bald tires will be just one more charge they'll throw at you. 

I actually feel kind of good that GM is going to stand by this for you. Brand new car, that many miles, and worn out tires in 2 months. 

I think you've got a very frustrating and expensive future ahead of you with this, or any car.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I had a tranny in my 1998 Vette, that 6th gear went out in it at 19,000 miles. After they took it apart, they determined it was defective and replaced the tranny. I've got 8,800 miles on my GTO, but its an 04. My back tired are bald. I just rotated them Sunday. The tranny should be able to handle the power of the car. Its used in Vette's, Vipers, and others.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, 400hp/tq is more than adequate to destroy more than just the tires within a 2 month period.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

sutliffhl21 said:


> what in hell do they think they were going to find?


They must have found something in their inspection that lead them to believe the vehicle was abused. I agree the vehicles should last under any driving condition. However, I cannot believe a dealership would refuse to fix something under warranty unless there was a valid reason. Was the vehicle modded at all?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Groucho on this forum had a bit of a problem with his transmission. I bought a BM short throw shifter that i did not install and sold because i didnt want to deal with customer service.

Fortunately my car is leased because in the total of over 25 years of driving manuals I have not crunched gears in normal driving as many times as i have in this GTO. talking to a GM dealer is usually just a waste of time, and customer service is a bigger waste of time.

I know trying to deal with customer service is a waste of time because I owned (stressing past tense) a 2001 aurora that had serious safety problems addressed in TSBs that the outsourced customer service dept would not address.

Take the fix, see how life treats you, and if it breaks again clean the car before you bring it to the dealer and pray. yes pray (i am not at all religious) because getting GM customer service to take care of a customer requires divine intervention. GM didnt get where they are today by pleasing their former customers.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I bought an 06 gto 2 months ago.





sutliffhl21 said:


> with only 8k miles on a car





sutliffhl21 said:


> the tires were bald...i mean really bald.


If that's not a definition of abuse, I don't know what is! My Goat has about 7K miles on it after nearly a year of ownership. The lowest tread depth on any of the tires is about 7/32nds (started with 9).

And I don't pet the car either, but I can have plenty of fun with it without driving it in the manner that you seem to drive yours.

The Goat has never been back to the dealer because I've had absolutely no problems with it....I do oil changes, tire rotations and such myself.

Sounds as if one of these might be more appropriate for you....


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to read that ****. The good lord has blessed us with pharagraphs, line breaks, and punctuation. Use them.


Ditto.

But I did read it. A warranty, extended or otherwise, does not get you out of the responsibility of taking care of your car. This would include burning down a set of brand new tires in 2 months.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Ok bro calm down... First of all GM didn't manufacture the tranny, Tremec did, so give them an ear full instead. Second, EIGHT THOUSAND MILES in TWO MONTHS?? Holy hell, I've only hit that mark now after a YEAR. If they determine that you've "raced" the car your warranty is void and it's at their discretion to do so. Read the fine print cause it's in there. After reading your tirade, grammar and punctuation not withstanding, I was asking myself: "How old is this guy and why the hell is he being so irresponsible???" I mean come on man, you said numerous times you've managed to burn off the rear tires in two months, you're obviously powershifting which will kill any trans in no time. There's no warranty on earth that's gonna cover that. The last thing I want to do is have to cut you out of your car because you were showing off!!


:agree


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> Come on, I agree with him. I didn't by no 30,000 dollar 400 horsepower car so I could sit at the local coffee shop and talk about. Drive it like it's meant to be driven, and If it falls apart get it fixed. Oh, and next time take it to a different dealer.... Or call this number 1-800-222-1020. This is the direct number to GM/Pontiac HQ's. Let them know what the dealer is doing/saying..... Good Luck...


 I agree with you that these cars are meant to be driven and they LOVE to breath heavy, BUT you have to be smart about it. Its all about balance. You have to find a good balance between taking it easy(you have the wrong car for this.) and being abusive. I'm not saying he was abusive, only he knows the answer to that, however the situation he is in would seem to indicate possible abuse.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Ditto.
> 
> But I did read it. A warranty, extended or otherwise, does not get you out of the responsibility of taking care of your car. This would include burning down a set of brand new tires in 2 months.


And I wonder what the clutch disc must look like. Maybe the dealer can defect it out; must be half worn out by now.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

fullarmor2 said:


> I agree with you that these cars are meant to be driven and they LOVE to breath heavy, BUT you have to be smart about it. Its all about balance.



Yeah, at this rate he'll have 288,000 miles on his GTO by the time it's paid for.:willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Okay man, I know we're all flamming you right now for beating the living hell out of your car for the initial two months you've owned it, but, I'll try to see it from a dealer side (you know, cause I work at one and all....). So let's start....

1)When you went in, how did you address the problem with your car?

2)Where you rude or did you raise your voice?

3)Did you EVER admit to driving the car "hard"?

4)Give me your VIN # so I can make sure they haven't "black flagged" your car.

5)Did you ever admit to racing your car?

... I've got to ask though, why in the hell would you take a car to the dealership for drivetrain problems..... WITH THE REAR TIRES FRIGGIN' BALD?!?!?!??!?! Sorry man, you just have to think about these things, the first thing they are going to do on the walk around is check the tires, it's common sense. Shoot me a pm or reply with a VIN # so I can check for you. If they didn't black flag you, then, you may be able to get some new rear tires, clean the underside of your car (i.e. melted rubber that used to be part of the bald tires....), and then try to get it warrantied at another dealership.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Okay man, I know we're all flamming you right now for beating the living hell out of your car for the initial two months you've owned it, but, I'll try to see it from a dealer side (you know, cause I work at one and all....). So let's start....
> 
> 1)When you went in, how did you address the problem with your car?
> 
> ...


:agree :agree :agree 
People need to realise that a car is a machine. After that scene he will be lucky if any future ligitamate warranty concernes will be adressed.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I'm going to take Radio to the dealership for a clicking axle with my drag slicks still mounted, and then get pissed when they tell me I have no warranty......:willy:


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I think I'm going to take Radio to the dealership for a clicking axle with my drag slicks still mounted, and then get pissed when they tell me I have no warranty......:willy:


*giggling* my @ss off!!


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I bought an 06 gto 2 months ago. This is a 6.0 liter V8 400 horsepower. What in gods name do they think people are going to do with this thing. Trust me, I know how to abuse cars...u joints..rears, engines and trannys.



Dude I'm gonna guess your about 21 yrs old. Did you read what you posted? If I were you, I would walk away from your dealership feeling lucky. If your younger than 21 Be thankfull your not walking this summer..... I'm not trying to be rude but your right 30k is alot to spend on a car and it's allready in the kinda condition that its in. 

Just because you spent 30k dont get it confused with a tank.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

8k miles in 2 months:confused 


This Friday will be 3 weeks old for my car... It'll be 1200 miles and I have yet to Burn the tires (on purpose  ) from a dead stop.


Why would I? Cus I can? :willy:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

MLegere said:


> Dude I'm gonna guess your about 21 yrs old. Did you read what you posted? If I were you, I would walk away from your dealership feeling lucky. If your younger than 21 Be thankfull your not walking this summer..... I'm not trying to be rude but your right 30k is alot to spend on a car and it's allready in the kinda condition that its in.
> 
> Just because you spent 30k dont get it confused with a tank.


Ok, somebody finally went there!!


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

GTODealer, I sent you a PM with my vin#.

Yes, I know I was foolish for taking my car to the dealer with bald tires, but I really didnt think that burning the tires would smoke the tranny. And I dont go out and powershift or anything, just burned out with it. And with all the other cars I ever had, I never had this kinda problem before. Asof today, the dealer had the car on the lift and the tranny out, so we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I don't normally respond to posts such as this. I couldn't resist this one. At first I thought this was a gag post. But the world is full of ________.

How one person drives their car is their own business. I have no right to pass judgement on the way someone wants to treat their ride......However: After stumbling thru this post I came to this simple conclusion: You purchased the extended warranty under the misguided assumption that no matter how you drive your car or what you do to it, the warranty will cover any damage you do to it. WRONG! Just reading your post leads me to: IMO you trashed the tranny. Bald tires at 8K? And you damn near boast about it? The poor car didn't even have its proper break in period for god's sake. You're lucky GM is even looking at your car. How can you take a 2 month old car in to the service dept with bald tires a tranny that is not shifting properly, 8k on the odometer and NOT expect someone to come to their conclusion? Let me ask; of the 8k on the car how many miles were at a complete standstill????
If the shifter was not shifting properly from day 1 why didn't you take it back right away? Like you said this isn't a 4 banger its a very expensive piece of machinery. Your name will be put in a data base for all dealers to cross reference for further problems should you have any, and my bet is you will...., and your name and mug shot will be broadcast throughout the network as to what not to do to a new car, and you will be the butt of many future jokes and stories.
Having said this, I hope you learn your lesson. Good Luck.*


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> * Let me ask; of the 8k on the car how many miles were at a complete standstill????*




:lol: :lol: lmao!!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

K.

I think it took me like four or five months to get 8,000 miles on my car, and I drive it A LOT. I'm like a wannabe Groucho. :lol: 

The first month or so and couple thousand miles I took it really easy. Now, with about 26,000 miles on the car, I do burnouts, have drifted and taken my car to a track on multiple occasions. 

After a day at the track, my front shocks were leaking (likely from hitting the bumps at the apexes of corners), got them replaced under warranty. After burning out for the first time (incorrectly) a few times one day, I messed up my stock clutch quite a bit. It continued to wear down, and luckily I was in the market for a stage 3 spec clutch, which called for another 500 miles of easy driving. I now know how to spin my tires without wearing down my clutch, but have mostly stopped due to the cost of buying new tires. My catalytic converters are failing, getting them replaced under warranty, and my clutch's hydraulic system is leaking fluid somewhere... the cats failure seems like a fluke, the clutch's hydraulics are probably a problem stemming from the intensity of my new pressure plate. Other than that no problems, and none of the couple problems I did have couldn't be fixed relatively simply. My dealer knows I drive my car hard, but he knows I don't abuse it. There's a difference.

So what I'm trying to say here is that buying a car, esp. one that costs 32k, is an investment. If you break in new components properly and after that, drive hard instead of driving stupid, you'll have fewer problems in the long run and be much more satisfied with your investment.

Otherwise, I have to read through more ****ing threads like this one.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

You guys who are writing that this guy abuses his vehicle because he made his rear tires bald in 8000 miles need to get a grip. I made my rear tires bald in 6000 miles and I do not abuse my vehicle. My tranny is fine. Who cares about the mileage and the amount of time it took him to put that on? 400ft/lbs of torque on 245/45-17 all season radials? If the guy was really burning up the road with his car the clutch would fry before he would thrash a T-56.

Here is a paragraph for you. If you bought your GTO to drive it 8000 miles a year good for you. He bought his to drive it, I bought mine to drive it. The guy paid over thirty grand for his ride, 8000 miles later his tranny is giving him problems. Give the guy a break. By the by, I just had my F1's installed today, that makes 2.5 sets of tires on my goat and I have 16,800 miles in 13 months of driving. I guess I am an a$$hole too. Welcome to the club, but at least its a club where we have fun driving our GTO's. Good luck, and good night.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

I was at a chevy dealer and saw a camaro with the drive shaft twisted and broken for the 3rd time. They covered it twice, but not the third time. It ain't normal.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Here is a paragraph for you. If you bought your GTO to drive it 8000 miles a year good for you. He bought his to drive it, I bought mine to drive it. The guy paid over thirty grand for his ride, 8000 miles later his tranny is giving him problems...Good luck, and good night.



Exactly. 

He paid over 30k for it...and if he wants to show off by melting his tires down and wants to act as if he's trying to tear up his new car, almost like he hates it or something, good for him. Live long and prosper...and may you always find shade on a hot day.:seeya:


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

ModBoss2 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He paid over 30k for it...and if he wants to show off by melting his tires down and wants to act as if he's trying to tear up his new car, almost like he hates it or something, good for him. Live long and prosper...and may you always find shade on a hot day.:seeya:


:agree 


Like I said, I have yet to SMOKE my tires :willy: (and I don't think I ever will). But if the Guy's father owns a Big-O, I say go for it :willy: :cool


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

WTF is going on here? Did I wake up in fairy tale land? I've got ModBoss2 choping up my post and mis-quoting me like a true California liberal, and Robertr2000 posting that he has YET TO SMOKE his tires on his RWD 400 HP muscle car as if that is something to be proud of? Or some standard that we should all use gauge how we treat our cars. You guys are hillarious.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> WTF is going on here? Did I wake up in fairy tale land? I've got ModBoss2 choping up my post and mis-quoting me like a true California liberal


You don't need to try and get personal, and show me where I mis-quoted you.

Repost:


> Originally Posted by JMVorbeck
> Here is a paragraph for you. If you bought your GTO to drive it 8000 miles a year good for you. He bought his to drive it, I bought mine to drive it. The guy paid over thirty grand for his ride, 8000 miles later his tranny is giving him problems...Good luck, and good night.


Just because I snipped your defense for the other guy by you proving to yourself that you could melt radials at a quicker rate than the other melter doesn't mean I mis-quoted you or took your meaning out of context w/ some post-editing.




JMVorbeck said:


> and Robertr2000 posting that he has YET TO SMOKE his tires on his RWD 400 HP muscle car as if that is something to be proud of? Or some standard that we should all use gauge how we treat our cars. You guys are hillarious.


You're hillarious. You're pretending that going through a set of tires every 2 months is actually the normal standard that we should strive for.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey now boys, play nice! The thing that got my dander up isn't so much how he drives, it's a free country (until ya get caught!), but how he sounds like a spoiled adolecent who broke his toy and now wants to complain that it's a piece of junk!! Now I'm not bashing our younger members here with the means to make such a purchase as a GTO. Hard work has it's rewards. I can tell you from how and where I grew up that the kids who were given expensive cars by their folks didn't appreciate them. They knew that if they wrecked it, broke it or just beat it into the ground mommy and daddy would just give them another one. Our friend here needs to remember he's the one, not GM, that put the thing thru the wringer and not expect the dealer to bend over and take it without a word in protest!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Hey now boys, play nice! The thing that got my dander up isn't so much how he drives, it's a free country (until ya get caught!), but how he sounds like a spoiled adolecent who broke his toy and now wants to complain that it's a piece of junk!! Now I'm not bashing our younger members here with the means to make such a purchase as a GTO. Hard work has it's rewards. I can tell you from how and where I grew up that the kids who were given expensive cars by their folks didn't appreciate them. They knew that if they wrecked it, broke it or just beat it into the ground mommy and daddy would just give them another one. Our friend here needs to remember he's the one, not GM, that put the thing thru the wringer and not expect the dealer to bend over and take it without a word in protest!


:agree

The only way(s) I'd drive my GTO into the ground:

- I hated it because mommy bought it for me when she knew it was supposed to be a new Corvette for my Christmas present instead!! 

- ...or I had more money than I knew what to do with.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I am not going to be drawn into a long debate about this with you. There are only 2 facts that need to be considered here.
1.) You mis-quoted me.
2.) This forum member made a posting regarding a problem he is having. Instead of helping or not, you and others here decided to hammer the guy about how he abuses his vehicle (in YOUR OPINION not mine) based on the fact he made his rear tires bald in 8K miles.

WHATEVER! Go bitch at someone who wants to hear about it.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I am not going to be drawn into a long debate about this with you. There are only 2 facts that need to be considered here.
> 1.) You mis-quoted me.
> 2.) This forum member made a posting regarding a problem he is having. Instead of helping or not, you and others here decided to hammer the guy about how he abuses his vehicle (in YOUR OPINION not mine) based on the fact he made his rear tires bald in 8K miles.
> 
> WHATEVER! Go bitch at someone who wants to hear about it.



a) No, I did *not* mis-quote you at all. There's a big difference between a snip and taking your meaning out of context. I didn't take your words and twist them into something that they were not.

b) Not just **MY OPINION** on this thread

c) It appears that you're the ONLY poster that is really defending him, and the only person that is willing to admit that you dang sure can melt tires better than him...you beat him by 2,000 miles.

PEACE OUT! If he comes here for **opinions** and help because some mean old cop picked on him and ticketed him for melting tires and/or driving too fast, come back and "bitch" on his behalf, please. Maybe you'll have braggin' rights on gettin' tickets too, I don't know.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: Holy hell there is a lot of bickering in this thread....
Original topic, I ran your vin and GM doesn't even show history on the car, which means one of two things....
1. (obviously what's happening..) They are still working on the car and haven't finished the ticket, so, it doesn't show history.
2. They were forgiving and let you go without showing history or writing up an R.O. so GM wouldn't see it in history.
... I hope you come out okay and learn something from this. Trust me when I say that I drove $30k worth out of my car and I broke the damn thing all the time, most of which wasn't covered by GM, it happens.
Check your pm's.:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

**siren in the background**

**mic is keyed, loud speaker is armed**

ATTENTION BOYS AND GIRLS! THIS IS YOUR FRIENDLY GTO FORUM POLICE. PLEASE TONE DOWN THE BICKERING AND FINGER POINTING BEFORE YET ANOTHER THREAD IS LOCKED DOWN AND/OR REMOVED. PLEASE PLAY NICE!!

**beer bottles are being thrown at the patrol car, street sweeper firing rounds uncontrollably, crack head asking for spare change**

**tires screeching in the background**

*Man I'm out of here!*

It's not that serious fellas/gals. The bottom line is his aggressive driving has put him in a dilemma that should make him think twice about taking his car to the dealership in a certain condition to have warranty work done.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> **siren in the background**
> 
> **mic is keyed, loud speaker is armed**
> 
> ...



**Waving a white flag**

Besides, I just helped a guy push *(uphill)* his stalled 5 series BMW to get it out of the busy intersection, so I'm way too tired to carry on anyway


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> **Waving a white flag**
> 
> Besides, I just helped a guy push *(uphill)* his stalled 5 series BMW to get it out of the busy intersection, so I'm way too tired to carry on anyway


What??? A German vehicle stalled? What happen? Too much sauerkraut in the Snitzengruben :rofl:


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> I am not going to be drawn into a long debate about this with you.


 Good decision, I see your well aware of what a mistake it is to debate a lady! :rofl:


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah, kiddies, this is supposed to be fun. It shouldn't matter to other owners how someone wants to treat his car -- that's up to the individual. And don't worry about GM; it can take of itself. Besides, if a dealership is accustomed to seeing cars come in with no treads at 8000, think how cherry yours will be in comparison should you need warranty work. I say drive it like you stole it if that makes you happy and this from a guy who would never do a burn out or redline the engine.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Sooo..... Did they replace the syncros?

My '98 Z-28 was losing the 2nd gear syncro after 40k miles and I figured it was ME not rev matching while down-shifting. My goat has problems with the 1st gear syncro matching up sometimes and I have 18k miles on it and I am very careful to rev match while down-shifting. 

Sooo..... Did they replace the syncros?


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I heard back from the dealer today and heres whats happening this far. The guy at the dealer told me that when they took the tranny apart, the 3rd gear synchro wasnt even there and that it broke off and was down inside the tranny. And I got read the riot act about the bald tires and everything else and the whole "be lucky GM is doing $3500 worth of work" thing at the dealership, so believe me, I get the point entirely. I should have at least replaced the tires before going there, that was my stupid mistake. I'm just shocked that the tranny was that bad, considering that I have driven cars like that before and never had a tranny problem.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I heard back from the dealer today and heres whats happening this far. The guy at the dealer told me that when they took the tranny apart, the 3rd gear synchro wasnt even there and that it broke off and was down inside the tranny. And I got read the riot act about the bald tires and everything else and the whole "be lucky GM is doing $3500 worth of work" thing at the dealership, so believe me, I get the point entirely. I should have at least replaced the tires before going there, that was my stupid mistake. I'm just shocked that the tranny was that bad, considering that I have driven cars like that before and never had a tranny problem.


 Hey, thats great, your being taken care of. By the way what are you driving now? When do you expect the goat to be done?


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello? I'm not one of the people your mad at am I? I thought I was respectful in my posts here.


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

Right now, I'm driving my 04 cavalier. What a difference, hehe. The dealer told me it should be done by tuesday or wednesday. This was a BIGGG learning lesson, let me tell you. If I ever trade this in on something else, i'll follow the break in period, lol.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Glad they are fixing it for you, but to be 100% honest- I would tell you to take it home if I were the dealer. I have rebuilt several manual transmissions in several high HP cars- synchro rings do not just break in half on their own . With the bald tires to boot, man you got lucky! Hey, screw it- we've all done stuff- I brought my Crossfire in to the dealer for trans issues with my nitrous kit still on it lol. Yes, I had nitrous on a Crossfire . That thing pulled pretty damn hard on the 125 shot! They told me I had some balls and to take it off before bringing it back for anything else . 

I would make sure it has good tires on it and bring it to a different dealer next time it needs work just to be safe- don't need the "what did you do to it this time???" attitude and them denying it for abuse and flagging your warranty history!
Joe


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> Right now, I'm driving my 04 cavalier. What a difference, hehe. The dealer told me it should be done by tuesday or wednesday. This was a BIGGG learning lesson, let me tell you. If I ever trade this in on something else, i'll follow the break in period, lol.


 Its all water under the bridge now my friend. Just get your GTO back, like new again, and FORGET this 
except for positive things learned. If you do that, then you turn all this into a positive experience! Alright, I'll stop, and good luck getting that fine machine back in one piece WHEN your suppose to. :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Glad they are fixing it for you, but to be 100% honest- I would tell you to take it home if I were the dealer. I have rebuilt several manual transmissions in several high HP cars- synchro rings do not just break in half on their own . With the bald tires to boot, man you got lucky! Hey, screw it- we've all done stuff- I brought my Crossfire in to the dealer for trans issues with my nitrous kit still on it lol. Yes, I had nitrous on a Crossfire . That thing pulled pretty damn hard on the 125 shot! They told me I had some balls and to take it off before bringing it back for anything else .
> 
> I would make sure it has good tires on it and bring it to a different dealer next time it needs work just to be safe- don't need the "what did you do to it this time???" attitude and them denying it for abuse and flagging your warranty history!
> Joe


Or......next time have your elderly Grandma take the car in for service. How could they say no?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

sutliffhl21 said:


> *This was a BIGGG learning lesson, let me tell you. *


That right there says it all. Good luck :cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Haha, my grandmother would end up hitting everything and driving it through the shop door or something- then they'd just blame it on her not knowing how to drive .

Let us know when you get it back.
Joe


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

The only bad thing is that some people should keep certain opinions to themselves. Usually cars don't have enough power to blow out transmissions. The guy obviously did not know that he was doing anything bad to the trans he figured the weak link in his tire smoking was the tires. Nobody here will ever really know what he was doing or if there really was a problem. He might have only accelerated the situation. It could have had a defect that his "hard driving" brought to the surface quicker instead of after it is no longer covered.

Even if you disagree with what he was doing, stop and think if there is a polite way to say it. Don't just jump on him because he does not treat his car the same as you treat yours.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

mumrah said:


> The only bad thing is that some people should keep certain opinions to themselves. Usually cars don't have enough power to blow out transmissions. The guy obviously did not know that he was doing anything bad to the trans he figured the weak link in his tire smoking was the tires. Nobody here will ever really know what he was doing or if there really was a problem. He might have only accelerated the situation. It could have had a defect that his "hard driving" brought to the surface quicker instead of after it is no longer covered.
> 
> Even if you disagree with what he was doing, stop and think if there is a polite way to say it. Don't just jump on him because he does not treat his car the same as you treat yours.


 ...and then you won't have to jump on us because you disagreed with the way we handled it?

:agree


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I heard back from the dealer today and heres whats happening this far. The guy at the dealer told me that when they took the tranny apart, the 3rd gear synchro wasnt even there and that it broke off and was down inside the tranny. And I got read the riot act about the bald tires and everything else and the whole "be lucky GM is doing $3500 worth of work" thing at the dealership, so believe me, I get the point entirely. I should have at least replaced the tires before going there, that was my stupid mistake. I'm just shocked that the tranny was that bad, considering that I have driven cars like that before and never had a tranny problem.


Good for you... you got lucky!

Keep in mind that while this is a hi-po road car, it was designed for "sticking" the rear tires to the ground.  

The IRS & 6spd is more of a road race set up. I've known plenty of "M"-tang owners that have blown up several tremec's (drag racing). My ex's 72 Vette broke several IRS u-joints dragging with the Corvette club, but never had a problem on the road courses or SOLO.

Get some new tires and join a local SCCA club to experience the GTO for what it was built for.  
*THE REAL DEAL*


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> ...and then you won't have to jump on us because you disagreed with the way we handled it?
> 
> :agree


I did not jump on anyone. I never referred to any single member but if you feel guilty for kicking a guy when he is down.....


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

mumrah said:


> I did not jump on anyone. I never referred to any single member but if you feel guilty for kicking a guy when he is down.....



I don't feel guilty at all. The guy said that this was a BIGGG learning lesson for him, and that he'll follow proper break-in procedures on his next vehicle, so I feel nothing but pride in myself (and a little boost in the ol' ego), and at least 14 others on this thread that had replies that could be considered "kicking a guy" when he was down.

He came asking for advice, it would appear, and I don't remember him telling members to keep their opinions to themselves, like you did, because you disagreed with the way the majority handled the situation.

I'm glad that he got the repair covered under warranty; never said otherwise. If he says that he's learned from this ordeal, it's a win-win  

Is everybody happy?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> at least 14 others on this thread that had replies that could be considered "kicking a guy" when he was down.
> 
> He came asking for advice, it would appear, and I don't remember him telling members to keep their opinions to themselves, like you did, because you disagreed with the way the majority handled the situation.
> 
> ...


First that was never meant for you, but when you said "us" you lumped yourself in with the people that did not want to give advice but just criticized him for his poor judgement. 

Second I hated the stock tires and would get a little heavy on the gas wearing them down alot faster then normal, why buy new tires before the old ones are worn out? Just because the wheels are spinning does not mean the trans is being beat on... just don't be dumping the clutch with high rpm's when the wheels are hot and sticky. PLus now I have that pretty much out of my system and better to have done it on $97 tires then my $250 replacements.

The last thing is that I love this forum because of the quality of the members. There will always be trolls and a few closed minded individuals that think their way is the only way and everyone else is an idiot for not seeing that. But on the most part this is a good group, almost a family that I am proud to be a part of it.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

mumrah said:


> First that was never meant for you, but when you said "us" you lumped yourself in with the people that did not want to give advice but just criticized him for his poor judgement.
> 
> Second I hated the stock tires and would get a little heavy on the gas wearing them down alot faster then normal, why buy new tires before the old ones are worn out? Just because the wheels are spinning does not mean the trans is being beat on... just don't be dumping the clutch with high rpm's when the wheels are hot and sticky. PLus now I have that pretty much out of my system and better to have done it on $97 tires then my $250 replacements.
> 
> The last thing is that I love this forum because of the quality of the members. There will always be trolls and a few closed minded individuals that think their way is the only way and everyone else is an idiot for not seeing that. But on the most part this is a good group, almost a family that I am proud to be a part of it.


Yes, I too am proud of being a GTO owner, and their owners seem to be a really good group of decent guys and gals/men and women...and I don't see where anybody really got that out of line with their advice or comments.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Glad they're taking care of you, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Jacob300zx (Jan 26, 2007)

*No tires at 8000*

I've had my Gto for about a month and have about 3500 miles on my car. Who cares how many miles you put on your car and the time frame that you do it in? THIS IS A SPORTS CAR, I don't care what anyone says. Drive it like you stole it, it's not a Geo. I can burn my tires after my clutch is fully out. Sooo.... tell me how that hurts the synchro's. Knowone knows how he drove his car. So let's not speculate or give him a hard time. He is one of our Gto brothers, wether you like it or not. This board is here to help the owners of Gto's not bash on them. Good luck dude.....I'm on your side. With a high horsepower car things break.....Gm knows this.

Jake


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

*ehh....*

hey there boys... well to be honest i feel this guys pain, all paragraphs aside. I have been experiencing several problems with my 06 m6 gto. To be honest the thing is practically a lemon! The trans. being most of the problem. In the last three months my trans. has lost its ability to go into reverse and second and third stick and grind! and to be honest i drive the thing like a grandpa and mostly on the highway. Oh and really the firmness of the gearbox through the shift knob feels absolutely crappy! along with that the clutch had to be warrantied due to faulty clutch springs! and to add to all that my cars tires were rubbing on the strut towers and gm almost didn't warranty my tires! also the steering wheel leather has began to peel away in resentment towards the car! i love the thing but its falling apart on me!


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree that car doesnt need to be driven easy, but the key here is the bald tires after just 2 months. I'm surprised they gave in, but I'm happy they fixed it for you either way!


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

angusGTO3 said:


> hey there boys... well to be honest i feel this guys pain, all paragraphs aside. I have been experiencing several problems with my 06 m6 gto. To be honest the thing is practically a lemon! The trans. being most of the problem. In the last three months my trans. has lost its ability to go into reverse and second and third stick and grind! and to be honest i drive the thing like a grandpa and mostly on the highway. Oh and really the firmness of the gearbox through the shift knob feels absolutely crappy! along with that the clutch had to be warrantied due to faulty clutch springs! and to add to all that my cars tires were rubbing on the strut towers and gm almost didn't warranty my tires! also the steering wheel leather has began to peel away in resentment towards the car! i love the thing but its falling apart on me!


Lemon law lawyers can get things done.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

*gto dealer*

my question now must be what must all go wrong on this car and how many times until i can push the lemon law forth? hey gto dealer help me out on this one man you would know best!


----------

